# Feline40 and Dr. Michael Lazaris.



## Ratface (8 September 2022)

Has anyone sat through the above UK-qualified cat veterinarian's pitch for his Feline40 additives rich powder supplement? All 30 minutes of it. At £90+ per monthly pot?
Have you bought it?  If so, what were the results?
Asking for a friend called Kevin . . .


----------



## Highmileagecob (8 September 2022)

I acquired a kitten on the hottest day of the year, and feed him raw food. A butcher local to me puts chicken carcasses through the grinder when the legs and breast meat have been removed. The resulting pulp contains absolutely everything that a cat needs. Kitten is now 14 weeks old, is growing like a willow with good straight bones, and loves the food. Quite a few raw food suppliers are on line and will deliver frozen supplies direct to your door.  Personally, at £90 a pot I would think it's his bank balance you are supplementing, not the cat's health.


----------



## Birker2020 (8 September 2022)

Ratface said:



			Has anyone sat through the above UK-qualified cat veterinarian's pitch for his Feline40 additives rich powder supplement? All 30 minutes of it. At £90+ per monthly pot?
Have you bought it?  If so, what were the results?
Asking for a friend called Kevin . . .
		
Click to expand...

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/yourpetnutrition.com

I assume this link is completely unaffiliated to F40??


----------



## PurBee (8 September 2022)

As a heads-up - That review link shows reviews from all of ’Your Pet Nutritions’ products, not just f40.

I looked at the ingredients and there seems to be some aspects in that which really would be good to support an aging feline. The minerals/vits themselves are the cheaper forms, but they are not completely useless, just not as ‘bio-active’ as other forms of those mins/vits.

I’d certainly try it for an aging cat - everything of supporting nutrition in 1 pot is useful. With my 20yr old cat i was giving separate forms of nutrition, which probably added up to cost more than f40, if i were to work it out. Its certainly worth a try.


----------



## PurBee (8 September 2022)

https://yourpetnutrition.com/products/feline-40-cat-health-supplement

Here you can buy it for £45 per monthly pot. Or 40 quid, subscribe and save.

Its expensive, but you can give full dose for 1 or 2 months to get a saturation of nutrients into the cats system, then third pot drop to half dose per day, (maintenance dose) making a pot last 2 months. Trial and error to this method - depending how cats health is, but a way to get good nutrition into him for half the price.


----------



## Highmileagecob (8 September 2022)

Knowing cats....after one feed they would probably sniff the bowl, try to cover it up, and politely sit a short distance away waiting for unadulterated (cat's opinion) food.


----------



## Ratface (9 September 2022)

Highmileagecob said:



			Knowing cats....after one feed they would probably sniff the bowl, try to cover it up, and politely sit a short distance away waiting for unadulterated (cat's opinion) food.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Highmileagecob - that'd be King Kevin Kat!  There's so many cat foods (dry and wet, fresh and frozen) that I  don't really know what's best for him.  He's a work in progress.  Having been an abandoned, starved, cruelly-treated urban slum council estate stray, who's been with me nearly a year (October 2021) he's a slightly overweight long, tall neutered mog. He's currently on Harrington biscuits and whatever discounted wet cat food is on offer.
He's shiny, double-coated, cheerful and becoming more affectionate.   He now seems to enjoy being groomed, comes to call (mostly!) and spends time patrolling his bit of the boatyard and snoozing in the various sunny and warm bits of the boat.  He's thought to be around 13 years old. Middle aged?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 September 2022)

Sounds as though his diet is suiting him just fine.  I wouldn't go investing in more expensive supplements unless you need to.  My older dog who has had a dodgy gut for many years is now on the dog version, Canine Prime and it has stabilised her gut well.  However that is another £30 a month which is a bit painful to be honest.  It looks and smells a bit like seaweed powder.


----------



## Highmileagecob (9 September 2022)

He's getting you well trained! If your menu didn't suit His Grace, he would up sticks and move! I could never get weight off my old cat, and at a shade over 4 kilos, the vet shrugged and said he was lighter than the surgery cat. Over the next few months I discovered he was breaking and entering through all the local cat flaps and eating whatever was on offer. He lived to be 20, so he knew what was good for him. I wouldn't worry about Kevin, he knows he's onto a good thing.


----------



## Ratface (9 September 2022)

Kevin says "Thanks, Auntie Highmileagecob.  I knew Someone Who Knows About Staaarved Kats would be along to tell Kat Slave what to do!  Prrrp. King Kevin Kat xx


----------



## Highmileagecob (10 September 2022)

Does he have any advice for removing kittens from curtains, under the sofa covers, behind cushions, under the sideboard? Honestly, it's like living in a Pink Panther sketch!


----------

